# Art students and fans of art programs, I have a request - VENOM



## newconroer (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey,

For anyone who's into basic, intermediate or even advanced art on the computer, I have a small request.

I'm looking to have one of the three attached images to be resized to 256x256 pixel.
The format needs to be either .bmp or .tga, though I would prefer to have the image with a transparent background, and saved as .tga.

Of the three pictures below, the choice of which to use is yours, however here are my comments on the pros/cons of each.

1) I like the teeth and the tongue, as they retain a good shape and the black/white color scheme. However the eyes seem wrong; it's hard to explain but for any Venom fans you'd know what I mean. It's as if they are too narrow on the lower end, making it expose his cheek bones or something.

2) I prefer this one overall, however the teeth could be a bit more sinister, and the eyes - while wider and therefore more fitting - seem to be too uniformed or symmetrical, they're a bit cookie-cutter.

3) This is the best drawing of the two, however I don't like the color and I'm not a big fan of the side angle, though the teeth are appropriate.


So, that's my request - 256x256, transparent background, black/white scheme, more aggressive teeth, better eyes and .tga format.


Would anyone be interested in having a go? If you wish to get fancy and mix-match the images, and/or use your own suggestions, please feel free.


----------

